# I need a small cabinet built...



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just recently bought an LCD TV, at first I had it sitting on a TV stand type thing, this weekend I got brave and hung it on the wall with the help of my wife. I want to get rid of the TV stand but it houses my cable box and my DVD/Stereo system.

I was thinking about a small cabinet that I could mount on the wall below the TV (see the picture below) that could house the cable box and stereo.

Approximiate dimensions would be 42" wide 6" tall and about 16" deep (maybe something like a fireplace mantle type thing). I would like this thing completly enclosed with maybe some sliding glass doors on it.

Anybody here willing to take on this little project? I of course am willing to pay!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

there is something wrong with your tv......it has a huge white circle in the middle of the screen.......I'd take it back and get a new one.......


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BertS said:


> there is something wrong with your tv......it has a huge white circle in the middle of the screen.......I'd take it back and get a new one.......


LOL, you are the second person to point that out. You must be kin to SpeckleCatcher, he was the other one 

That white circle is the glare from my bald head


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> That white circle is the glare from my bald head


 Thats what I thought it was.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I sure bet GalvBay or Hooked could build me a fine specimen  I have seen their work


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I could but I'm just too lazy to take on something like that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I could but I'm just too lazy to take on something like that.


I'll let you work in my air conditioned shop


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

See your just like me "too lazy" or you would do it yourself.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope, I'm not lazy...I'm just not capable!

If I tried to build a box it would come out looking something like this...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There are a few others here that might be able to do what you ask......not me but I'll pass the word.

I have a question. Did you clean the wall and everything before taking that photo...man, it sure looks clean. Nice! Shiny!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for passing the word Bill!

Nope, the walls were not cleaned prior to the photo, other than dog hair the house stays pretty clean 99.999999% of the time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Thanks for passing the word Bill!
> 
> Nope, the walls were not cleaned prior to the photo, other than dog hair the house stays pretty clean 99.999999% of the time.


I don't have anything 99.999999% clean LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Trod's garage and yard are cleaner than most homes. 

Wish I could help you out Terry but too many things on my plate already.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Trod's garage and yard are cleaner than most homes.
> 
> Wish I could help you out Terry but too many things on my plate already.....


Thanks anyway Buddy, GalvBay sent me an PM and it looks like he is gonna fix me up.


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I can't even get to my own projects but this is what you need to build your cabinet around (power lift):










http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17827&filter=TV%20Lift


----------

